# NEMUS LAUNCHER



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I just downloaded a bunch of launchers last night to check them all out. In the past I have used Go launcher the most but wanted something different. So Nemus launcher made the cut! IMO and without a doubt, it has the smoothest app drawer of any launcher on the market. It doesn't have a ton of bells and whistles but it's quick and smooth with enough options to satisfy most. I almost dumped Nemus because the icons in the app drawer would fade on scroll. However, there is a setting to eliminate the fade. I don't understand why they have that as the default setting cause it was a big turn off to me but it can be turned off. Also, most launchers will scroll fairly smooth bud fade the icon text on scroll like Go launcher and some others. I'm guessing it helps speed things but it's annoying as hell to me. Anyways, Nemus doesn't do that and it looks great. Anyone else tried Nemus? What do you think?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nemustech.launcher

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

